# Monitor.beer online service for Tilt, Ispindel and Plaato



## Dag Frode Aasnes (28/7/17)

Hello visit our new Online Monitor.beer that makes it easy for home brewers to get graphical display of the fermentation process with Tilt hydrometer, Ispindel hydrometer or Plaato hydrometer from anywhere.

Plaato is a running kickstarter: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1792157374/plaato-reinventing-the-airlock.

Ispindel is a DIY Hydrometer: http://hackaday.com/2017/03/01/iot-device-pulls-its-weight-in-home-brewing/

On Monitor.beer you will have a full overview throughout the fermentation process wherever you may be. Having full control during fermentation is a must for brewing a fantastic beer.

Here you will find us: https://monitor.beer

Online information during fermentation:

Continuous alcohol%.
Continuous yeast attenuation%.
Continuous fermentation%.
Continuous temperature.
Ongoing SG.
How long sg is stable for days.
Minimum temperature through fermentation.
Average temperature through fermentation.
Maximum temperature through fermentation.
Number of days fermentation.


----------



## Dag Frode Aasnes (22/10/18)

A new version of Monitor.beer is available with multiple new functions, visit https://monitor.beer

Monitor.beer provides extended information to TILT, PLAATO and ISPINDEL electronic hydrometers.
Continuous Alcohol%.
Continuous Yeast Attenuation%.
Continuous fermentation%.
Continuous Temperature.
Ongoing SG.
Number of days SG is stable.
Minimum temperature through fermentation.
Average temperature through fermentation.
Maximum temperature through fermentation.
Number of days fermented.
SMS alarm.

New languages: portugese, german.


----------



## nathan2010 (23/4/19)

hi 
Im having trouble connecting my Plaato could you please help


----------



## scooterism (26/11/19)

So, this app isn't really supported then?


----------

